

I’m Betting My Startup on Windows 8, Here’s Why - tarekayna
http://www.tarekayna.com/post/34452526773/bettingonwindows8

======
michaelpinto
To be fair I don't see corporate America throwing out their PCs running
Windows any time soon. Another thing with Microsoft is that they're brilliant
at being the underdog, and add to that they tend to get it right after a few
versions (Windows 3 anybody?). I also wouldn't bet on Google, Samsung and
Apple to always get it right — so I wouldn't write off Microsoft just yet.
Lastly one thing that Microsoft does well: They value their developers.

------
mrb
"Windows 7 sold more 600 million copies in under three years. That is, on
average, over 200 million additional potential customers every year. No other
platform offer this."

This is wrong. Android should ship to 500 million _new_ devices in the next 12
months alone: [http://www.phonearena.com/news/500-million-Android-
devices-a...](http://www.phonearena.com/news/500-million-Android-devices-
activated-around-the-world_id34344) If you are a developer who wants to focus
on the fastest growing platform, Android is the one, not Windows 8.

~~~
manoleto
However, getting your app noticed on Android is way more difficult than on
Windows 8.

~~~
Wajeez
But android is notorious for piracy, what would I do with 500 Mil. clients who
- by a great %, pirate apps and do not pay?

I'd go the iOS way hoping to make some money back to stay alive, and maybe
make it to the top 100 one shiny day.

My 2 cents and I mean NO disrespect to Android, Android users or devs.

Peace all.

